# Buying prescription drug in Puerto Villarta



## reblyon (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello!
Can anyone tell me;
1. Do I need a prescription to get Celexa or the generic, Citalopram (anti depressant) in a pharmacy when I go to Puerto Villarta?

2. Is it substantially less expensive there than here in the US? If you don't know, are prescription drugs generally substantially less there in Mexico?

3. If I need to see a Dr. there for a prescription is that easy to arrange?

4 Is it legal for me to bring my prescription back home to US after I purchase it in Mexico, if it is just a regular drug like this, not a narcotic?

Thank you so much for info!!!

Cheers!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. If it is not a controlled substance or an antibiotic, you can just buy it.
2. Most medications made in Mexico or Europe will cost less than in the USA.
3. It is quite easy to see an MD in Mexico. Just walk in and ask, or check some of the farmacias for MDs.
4. I think so, within reason; not huge quantities of course. Have a copy of your prescription with you.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Look for a Farmacia Similares with a Doctors office attached. Some of the Pharmacies are owned by a doctor so they have a reason to write you a prescription. Farmacia Similares also has a 25% + discount on Mondays


----------

